# some cherry bowls



## aquan8tor (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a very new turner, so go easy on me. I have a thread in the milling forum here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=895588#post895588


----------



## carver36 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bowls look good.*

Hey!
I have been turning some candlesticks out of cherry and had some splitting problems too. Used a dead cherry tree that was about to fall in my daughter's horse corral, had been dead for several years. I guess it had too much moisture in it yet. Keep at it.
Carver 36


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job! If those are your "beginner" bowls, you are doin good. Keep it up


----------



## aquan8tor (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. I still get pretty frustrated when I get a catch, and I've broken a few learning. The other day I had a really pretty burled mulberry piece explode when reverse turning the foot. I should've left it like it was on the bottom. Man, pissed isn't even the right word. I had bought one of the PSI woodworking chucks, which is pretty good for the price, and bought some of their "cole jaws". Junk. They don't match up very well, & some "in between" sizes of bowls won't tighten up in the jaws---the holes for the bumpers are just a little too far apart. PITA. I have plans to build a better one whenever I have time. More to follow.


----------



## Stu in Tokyo (Feb 11, 2008)

Your bowls look good, nothing wrong with them at all!

Did you fill the cracks with anything?

I use instant coffee crystals and then CA glue (crazy glue) works good, looks neat, the dark brown filling the crack.

For reverse chucking you should make yourself a "Donut Chuck" very easy to make, especially if you have a spare flaceplate kicking around.

View attachment 64768


Easy to make, good in use.

Google "Donut Chuck" 

Cheers!


----------



## aquan8tor (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have plans for one now! I'm actually going to do a longworth chuck, using 8 bolts, and use 8 more in between the other holes as permanent hole locations, without the router-arcs---roughly 3/4" in from the outside, so that I can put different circles on top of the thick bottom longworth plates, and interchange discs of different sizes if I need to. I see sites with people using "disposable" jam chucks & the like & just can't bring myself to make something I'm just going to put in the firewood pile after a couple uses, or even just one. I really have just been "bitten" hard by the woodworking bug in the last few years, but I have jigs from plexiglas fabrications from years ago that I can't throw away! Jigs are great; build them right & "modifiable" and you have something you can use in the future....



Thanks for the comments, BTW. I used a thin/med mix to stablilize cracks, and the heptane? catalyst spray accelerator. I have another bowl that isn't finished yet that has a crack filled with epoxy resin that I used an epoxy pigment in---I'll use coffee when it runs out, or sooner. Its extremely messy, and NOT a paste form like it says on the jar, FYI. Its made by system three adhesives. Granted, it really works great, but I got a nice half dollar sized black epoxy stain on my BRAND NEW CARHARTT PANTS!! grumble grumble curse curse. Damn stuff is runny as all getout, and states its a paste on the jar. The second I opened it, carefully...it ran all over from the lid onto my pants. Oh well. guess I just can't wear them out to dinner anymore.


----------

